# New Symptoms



## proud-armywife

I recently returned to my doctor, I wrote about feelings of dizziness, feeling intoxicated, fatigue, headaches and loss of appetite. I heard from my doctor and she said that my TSH was high she increased synthroid to 100 mcg from 75 and I expected a bit of this to go away and feel the intial better feeling. I also asked for an adrenal fatigue test. I hemmoraged about a year ago and received a few blood transfusions and an iron infusion. I am gluten free. Diagnosed with Hashimotos and Celiac. I see a family doc in military. My most recent symptoms are more prononced. Dizziness, feeling faint-I have not fainted. Nausea, no vomiting, but I am not hungry and I have a hard time convincing myself to eat.( I truely mean this) And last along with looking stoned, I have a LIGHT yellow tint to the whites of my eyes. I thought adrenal because of the dips during the day, highs and lows but it seems this is becoming a frequent occurance. Everyday around 10 I feel like imy health slips away from me and by 1pm I need to rest. I do not have my blood results from last blood draw, I have to drive in and get them but I intend on doing this when I have to go up again. It is a bit of a hike to military install. Have you experienced this? Is it adrenal? What is going on? I FEEL CRAZY. This cannot be normal. Tonight my daughter 9 told me mom you look tired and why are your eyes yellow? I cant live like this... I want to live a normal life- one that I do not fight to get through a day...... Thanks for your help


----------



## Octavia

Yellow eyes? Have you had liver tests done? (Sorry if you've written about this already.)


----------



## proud-armywife

No liver tests done. I have had a cbc and cortisol(waiting for the labs to come back in i guess they have to be sent out). I really need to go to medical records and get a copy. I have not had any thyriod panels done since last year. Is liver the only thing that can tint eyes yellow? Thank you Octavia for your response.


----------



## Andros

proud-armywife said:


> I recently returned to my doctor, I wrote about feelings of dizziness, feeling intoxicated, fatigue, headaches and loss of appetite. I heard from my doctor and she said that my TSH was high she increased synthroid to 100 mcg from 75 and I expected a bit of this to go away and feel the intial better feeling. I also asked for an adrenal fatigue test. I hemmoraged about a year ago and received a few blood transfusions and an iron infusion. I am gluten free. Diagnosed with Hashimotos and Celiac. I see a family doc in military. My most recent symptoms are more prononced. Dizziness, feeling faint-I have not fainted. Nausea, no vomiting, but I am not hungry and I have a hard time convincing myself to eat.( I truely mean this) And last along with looking stoned, I have a LIGHT yellow tint to the whites of my eyes. I thought adrenal because of the dips during the day, highs and lows but it seems this is becoming a frequent occurance. Everyday around 10 I feel like imy health slips away from me and by 1pm I need to rest. I do not have my blood results from last blood draw, I have to drive in and get them but I intend on doing this when I have to go up again. It is a bit of a hike to military install. Have you experienced this? Is it adrenal? What is going on? I FEEL CRAZY. This cannot be normal. Tonight my daughter 9 told me mom you look tired and why are your eyes yellow? I cant live like this... I want to live a normal life- one that I do not fight to get through a day...... Thanks for your help


I would think liver and/or ferritin or both. If you can, get in to get some labs.

You have had a hard time; I wish for you to feel better!


----------



## webster2

You need to be seen. It can be liver, gall bladder,or anemia...I think it might me a good idea to have your thyroid labs done too. I am sorry you are not feeling well.


----------



## desrtbloom

I agree you need to be seen. I can tell you that with my thyroid issues, I also had yellow eyes and once I was stabilized it went away; however, I think you need a full blood work up. It could just be thyroid related, but you need to know for sure.

Also, how long has it been since your change in dosage? If it is very recent, it will take six to eight weeks before you feel the difference. That is one thing I HATE about these diseases - it takes forever, it definitely feels like that when you feel like CRAP, for the thyroid replacement to get into your system and start working.

I'd call the doc and get a full blood panel done. Good luck hon. :hugs:


----------



## proud-armywife

Thank you all for your kind responses. I appreciate all the help. Somedays it is hard to rely on someone to help you and have no control- because I feel like it is something and I feel like they are quick to dismiss symptoms and move towards depression and anxiety . Thank you again for your support during this tough journey.


----------



## bigfoot

The folks here are right-on; your doc needs to dig a little deeper instead of trying to blanket you with a diagnosis of "anxiety" or "depression", if that's the case. These are symptoms of the disease, not the root cause of it. Treating them alone does not address the larger underlying issue(s).

I would echo getting some liver labs & thyroid labs (and possibly others) done. I had liver disease for many years that had virtually no symptoms, until it finally reared its head seemingly overnight. Many of the symptoms you are describing I noticed, too. Especially the fatigue, nausea, yellow or inflammed/bloodshot eyes, and reduced appetite. Or this could be something else entirely with you. It's hard to sort things out when you have multiple issues overlapping each other that can present with many of the same signs and symptoms.

Good call on the adrenal test and so glad your doc ran it for you. Some will argue that a 24-hour saliva test is more telling than a one-time snapshot-in-time blood test of cortisol. Awesome you have gone gluten free, too! And definitely keep & request copies of any and all lab work you have done.

You may wish to branch out a bit depending on your insurance coverage and availability of doctors if you aren't totally satisfied with your current doc. I have no idea how military coverage works. You might ask him/her for a referral to someone else for a second set of eyes to look things over, even if it's just in the same clinic. Or perhaps you can get set up with an endocrinologist consultation.

Just keep being persistent; the squeaky wheel gets the grease! hugs3


----------



## proud-armywife

Bigfoot,
Thank you so much for your response. My doc called and said that my cortisol was on the VERY HIGH (she said one off from being high) side of normal, and in her opinion the next step is depression meds. This goes against everything I feel inside me. I would be more willing if I felt the core of the issue was fixed, but I don't. Suprisingly I have been feeling a bit better, eating a bit more so I guess the thyroid meds kicked in, but my eyes do remain red and tinted yellow. I have lots and Lots of dizziness and nausea,fatigue- difficulty sleeping- It seems during my awake time my anxiety gets to me at night. I have agreed to try depression meds because I feel I have to in order to move forward with doc. She is going to do liver function test and I have requested thyroid panel and ferritin check based on responses from you all. I am grateful to you guys for all your help and I have to say that I am going to do something about my current doc situation, I will not allow myself to feel a victim.... I am just praying for the strength to get some you know what!!!  I am tired of referring to myself like... the old me.... before all of this. I just want to be the goofy girl I always was! I plan on getting all blood test results when I go for next blood draw. And I will post ranges and results.....Thanks guys!


----------



## Andros

proud-armywife said:


> Bigfoot,
> Thank you so much for your response. My doc called and said that my cortisol was on the VERY HIGH (she said one off from being high) side of normal, and in her opinion the next step is depression meds. This goes against everything I feel inside me. I would be more willing if I felt the core of the issue was fixed, but I don't. Suprisingly I have been feeling a bit better, eating a bit more so I guess the thyroid meds kicked in, but my eyes do remain red and tinted yellow. I have lots and Lots of dizziness and nausea,fatigue- difficulty sleeping- It seems during my awake time my anxiety gets to me at night. I have agreed to try depression meds because I feel I have to in order to move forward with doc. She is going to do liver function test and I have requested thyroid panel and ferritin check based on responses from you all. I am grateful to you guys for all your help and I have to say that I am going to do something about my current doc situation, I will not allow myself to feel a victim.... I am just praying for the strength to get some you know what!!!  I am tired of referring to myself like... the old me.... before all of this. I just want to be the goofy girl I always was! I plan on getting all blood test results when I go for next blood draw. And I will post ranges and results.....Thanks guys!


Tch!!! I would think long and hard before going on anti-depressant. Really if truth be told, the only doctor that should be allowed to Rx such meds is a psychiatrist.

This will mask some of your symptoms. I don't view that as being a good thing.

Just my humble input.


----------



## proud-armywife

Thanks for the backup Andros I needed that! It seems the people around me feel like because I have not felt well, and have had moments of saddness They have softly suggested that it may help me during this difficult time. And if I had to be honest.. yeah I do feel down about being sick and not feeling well.( This makes me feel very alone because I don't agree) But I do push myself through and I try everything I can to stay active. The latest news with my doc- I asked her to check my ferrittin, because of the celiac disease I am supposed to have this checked regardless every six months. And eye yellowing-She said NO. And I asked her for a thyroid panel ( this was done over a year ago)measuring free t's and thyroid anibodies and she said...... drumroll....... We don't need to run those. I treated your tsh and upped your synthroid. That should resolve your symptoms if they are related to your thyroid..... I then pointed out that if I was having inflammation or some of the other t's were off there could be other methods of treatment and she literally said UM UM UM In those moments I felt completely justified in my dislike of my care with this doc. I will try everything I can to change this...........going in for liver function test and I am going to med rec to see if I can get my hands on my tests. I am somewhat excited about maybe getting some scientific feedback from you all!!!


----------



## bigfoot

I just used this word somewhere else on the forum this morning, but I think you deserve it, too. BOOYAH!

"Um, Um, Um" is not a response. Certainly not one I'd want to hear from a doctor. And the 1,000-yard stare doesn't qualify, either. "I don't know", or, "Let me look into that" is acceptable. Clearly this doctor is more concerned about stroking their ego and not having patients with legitimate questions.

As far as anti-depressants; been there, done that. It did help somewhat, but it's not the answer. I think they have their place but should not be something used long-term. It's a short-term band-aid solution until bigger steps are made. In your case Andros is totally right, they could just mask underlying issues. Try to ignore the stigma, you have to do what works for you. I am taking Wellbutrin and was also prescribed as-needed Xanax by a former PCP doc last year. Probably not my wisest choice. His words, "You look a little depressed." My thoughts, "No sh**. Have you listened to anything I've told you about the last four years of battling a life-threatening illness?" He literally couldn't remember that I went through a year of chemo. Seriously, where do these people go for medical school?

Your cortisol being high, and lots of other endocrine issues can certainly cause things like depression, anxiety, etc. Here's a little bit of light reading (sarcasm) if you are interested: Link IMHO, high cortisol needs to be addressed ASAP, not covered up. There is a reason your body is cranking out the excess cortisol. Something is amiss here, either inflammation, illness, or a disease process. Same for the yellow / bloodshot eyes, dizziness, nausea, etc. I'm sorry, but depression does not make your eyes jaundiced. Or generally give you nausea or dizziness. I'd try to get in with an endo for a second opinion. And another internal medicine doc. You may not get every piece of the puzzle, but it will likely be better than, "Um".

And I wouldn't agree to anything you don't whole-heartedly feel. If you think that anti-depressants or anti-anxiety medications might help right now, by all means give it a shot. But you probably aren't going to make any progress with this doc no matter what, especially appeasing him/her or not. Do post any results and keep on with what you're doing! It's great to hear stories about people challenging the system and asking pointed questions. Trust me, having family and friends in the medical fields, you wouldn't _believe_ what some doctors try to do (or get away with).

:hugs:


----------

